# My canoe!!!!



## huntarrr (10 mo ago)

a quick z-drag and you've got a nice new boat! haha 

I'm also curious about the rapids (and road) in this stretch. Although when I ran it in August last year there wasn't much to speak of anyway. I was there a week before the flood this year, and the first few rapids were a lot better than late season. I'm guessing those were the hits that are now gone? Might just have to check it out again next spring.


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Not a guide, but I've run Yankee Jim fairly frequently over the last 5 or so years, and was on it last weekend. At the current flows it's nothing too special and didn't seem too different post flood. The wave train before Boxcar is a little bigger than I previously remember, but otherwise it seemed pretty much unchanged.

Good eye seeing that canoe, I'll have to look for it next time I'm down there.


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

The canoe looks almost as bad as your finger did.....
Unlike the old aluminum canoes where you could hammer and pull them back into shape, this canoe may not survive the extraction and surgery.....


----------



## kanoer2 (Mar 5, 2011)

A fitting death-burial for what looks like a Coleman?


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

It was probably under the deck of the apartment building that slid off the bank! There was quit a bit of human debris down there unfortunately.


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Shit will buff out, just z drag it and bend her back. She’ll be good as new. 

Should have made an add lol
“Brand new Colman canoe for sale, barely used. $1500 firm. You z drag”


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

I was headed to Pine Creek next month to see some jams and was gonna take some folks down from Gardiner and wanted to get a scale of rapids. AW states class III but the river must have changed and its getting very low. I'll be rowing a 16' RMR. Am I asking for a very technical rock dodging game? Should we head north and go fishing instead?? Do I get a free canoe??? We ran the MFS at 6' this year and never got to use the z drag (thank goodness).


----------



## huntarrr (10 mo ago)

it’s beautiful this time of year and won’t be too technical but you’ll have to work to get a splash. Sounds like it hasn’t changed drastically with flood. Normal late season low flow is lackluster on many rivers. I’d definitely pick YJ over something closer to pine creek just for the beauty of the canyon. Last year there was a cutoff at 2pm for fishing because the water temps were warm. So I’d recommend getting on early and doing some fishing in the canyon.


----------



## Pinchecharlie (Jul 27, 2017)

Only one real rapid and it’s really just a wave train . There is a fair amount of junk to avoid. Where the building fell in there’s a fair amount of concrete and some debris to avoid but you can see it coming and the rivers slow enough to not be surprised by it. The upper stretch that we allways called the town run has plenty of rocks to get stuck on but again they are easy to see and if your competent it’s easy class1 . Be fun to see it at 20k to see if all the new rocks and gravel bars will turn to wave trains? Beautiful up there and allways nice to see. Afternoon wind can suck though lol!!


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Jamesdking said:


> I was headed to Pine Creek next month to see some jams and was gonna take some folks down from Gardiner and wanted to get a scale of rapids. AW states class III but the river must have changed and its getting very low. I'll be rowing a 16' RMR. Am I asking for a very technical rock dodging game? Should we head north and go fishing instead?? Do I get a free canoe??? We ran the MFS at 6' this year and never got to use the z drag (thank goodness).


It’s barely class II right now. Not at all bony, you can run any boat. There’s a long slow stretch between the Town Run and Yankee Jim. Good fishing waters. It’s worth doing, but mostly for the sightseeing, not the whitewater.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I’ll see what the yahoos are up for after having their faces melted the night before. Cheers!


----------



## gnarsify (Oct 5, 2020)

Jamesdking said:


> Thanks everyone. I’ll see what the yahoos are up for after having their faces melted the night before. Cheers!


You coming to see Leftover Salmon? They always put on a good show at Pine Creek.


----------



## Jamesdking (Mar 14, 2016)

gnarsify said:


> You coming to see Leftover Salmon? They always put on a good show at Pine Creek.


Fruition. Leftover Salmon rages though!


----------

